
Hardware by the Numbers (Part 1: Team + Prototyping) - yitchelle
https://medium.com/@BoltVC/hardware-by-the-numbers-part-1-team-prototyping-b225a33f55bf
======
eande
Great article for anyone building a hardware startup. Although in my opinion a
fundamental flaw on the patent statement.

I do agree you have to be very cautious if you want to spend resources on
patent and how much effort you want to place. But the advice of just pushing
it out for later is not really practical. The moment you make your invention
public by showing your demo you can't file a patent anymore as it becomes
public knowledge.

Filing provisional patent assuming written up in legalese language, not the 1
page word document can be a possible middle ground.

